# my new green tree python



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 18, 2009)

here are a few pix of my new gtp it arived today and couldnt wait to get out of its box to say g'day


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful, whenever anyone gets a new reptile they have to instantly get it out and look at, much like a five year old at christmas =D


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

wow thats so cute! how old is it? if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get it for?


----------



## xterra (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow that is small. Love the first shot of it curled up on the side of the tub.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 18, 2009)

What does he have to do for his pocket money?


----------



## torry666 (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome, the 10 cents is all id be left with too after buying one.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 19, 2009)

So little...So cute....


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 19, 2009)

That is seriously cute!!


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 19, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> wow thats so cute! how old is it? if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get it for?


 

im unsure of its exact age as yet im still waiting for the breeder to get back to me with the history of shedding and feeding plus its date of birth, i baught it for a little under 2k delivered if i was to take a stab in the dark i would say its about a month and a half to two months old, once i get its actual DOB ill let you know


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 19, 2009)

ive decided to call it Envy


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 19, 2009)

he is cuteee! congratz  hope you have a happy healthy life together


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 19, 2009)

your pretty game handling a two month old gtp....


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 19, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> your pretty game handling a two month old gtp....


 
i had to as it wouldnt go into its enclosure and the pix of it sitting on the side of the click clack was from its attempt of escape lol i tryed softly stroaking it with a cotton wool bud but it would only try and get out of the click clack. in the end i managed to get it to go onto my hand then i was able to stroak it with the cotton wool bud to get it back onto a piece of bamboo in the click clack and quickly put the lid on. 

in all honnesty i was sweating my **** off trying not to hurt it my gf "melly88" snapped the pix while i was trying to move it into its new home


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 19, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> i had to as it wouldnt go into its enclosure and the pix of it sitting on the side of the click clack was from its attempt of escape lol i tryed softly stroaking it with a cotton wool bud but it would only try and get out of the click clack. in the end i managed to get it to go onto my hand then i was able to stroak it with the cotton wool bud to get it back onto a piece of bamboo in the click clack and quickly put the lid on.
> 
> in all honnesty i was sweating my **** off trying not to hurt it my gf "melly88" snapped the pix while i was trying to move it into its new home


 

hahaha they always have a mind of their own, dont want to come out but when they do they dont want to go back in! he's gorgeous tho btw


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 19, 2009)

SQUEE! That ‘tis so very very cute...


----------



## kidsheart (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice mate!!
im very jealous haha


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 20, 2009)

a few more pix





this is the setup i have it in now, its a 5ltr click clack with only a few holes drilled into one end for a cool side and i have put paper towel on the botom as substrate and a tupperwear container for the water bowel. i drilled smaller holes than the diamiter of the bamboo so it has a snug fit and wont spin. then layed a bit of fake leaf/ vine on one end and put a bit ontop of the click clack for a bit of shade from the heat globe. the enclosure the click clack is located in has a red 35watt heat globe run on a on/off style thermostat set at 35deg Celcious and im misting once in the morning inside the click clack..

am i forgetting anything???

i tryed the heatmat instead of the heat globe but i couldnt get the ambient air temp inside of the click clack any higher than 26deg celcious


----------



## fishboy (Dec 20, 2009)

aww, looks really nice  i so want one now lol ;D


----------



## PhilK (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing! I still really want one.. For now though I think I'll just have to wait! For a long, long time.


----------



## bcurko (Dec 20, 2009)

So jealous he's a stunner and a great name as well  best of luck to both of you.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks peeps yeah he/she is a really amazing python, ive been looking at other gtp hatchies now and before i owned one they all looked the same but now i notice all the small diferences between them all


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 20, 2009)

Awwww! I want one even more nows


----------



## orientalis (Dec 21, 2009)

..

am i forgetting anything???


Hi and well done with your new purchase, i bet your stoked.

Well, i was just going too offer you some advice, even though you probably already know.....

if you are going to keep up the heat, keep up the fluids too.

Neonate GTP do not generally drink from water bowls, the majority of fluids are taken from droplets pooled on the skin or perch / enclosure, so keep up the fluids, keep a watch on it's skin and make sure you don't let it become too dry.
A light spray in the morning(very light) and a good spray early evening is what works well.

All the best.

PS.
another way is too inject 1ml of water into each food item too.

Hope this helps


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 21, 2009)

cool thanks for hea heads up i didnt know about the injecting water into their food .. im going to look into that it sounds like a good idea


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 21, 2009)

ok foundout that envy was layed on the 30th of aug and hatched 52 days after that making her DOB 20th of october so envy is 2 months old she weighed 10.4grams at birth and has had 1 shed and 5 feeds and was incubated in a incubator with a 50/50 mix of substrate and water at 31.5deg C


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 2, 2010)

tryed feeding it a pre killed pinky mouse yesterday but had no luck... i tryed teasing it too by lightly hitting it on the neck to make it allert and ready to bite but all it done was move away. and when i put the mouse up to its mouth a little bit of water got on its lip then it went psyco like it was having a fitt. shaking its head about like as if it was trying to shake the water droplet off its face .... i checked the water temp and it was only room temp so i dont think it burnt its mouth and it wasnt boiling water it was only hot water from the tap and it had been sitting for a bit to cool down before i fed the rat that was in the water to the gtp.

im going to try again tomorrow before i go away camping so hopfully it shows some intrest


----------



## Owzi (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you try to feed it at dusk or early in the night? Was it in an ambush position? I think thats a good time to try, they are always much more alert at this time. Is the meathod you are using to freshly kill the mouse the same as the breeders? Perhaps the water was enough to put it off feeding (with the move and change of enclosure also adding to it)?


----------



## serpaint (Jan 3, 2010)

that is so cute!!! envy.... yes I feel it too!


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 4, 2010)

torry666 said:


> Awesome, the 10 cents is all id be left with too after buying one.



HAHAHAHA!

I am MASSIVELY JEALOUS! He/she is a beauty!


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 7, 2010)

well got some bad news Envy passed away monday afternoon


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 7, 2010)

she passed.
sorry to hear dude


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 7, 2010)

I am SO SO SORRY to hear that mate.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 7, 2010)

WHAT! thats so sad, im so sorry : (


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 7, 2010)

My goodness? That seems strange. Did she eat for you during the time that you had her? Do you know why she died?


----------



## euphorion (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry to hear that mate PM'd you


----------



## Danish (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate,
that realy sucks!!!!!!
It looked like a very small snake,maybe it should of had a few more
feeds under its belt before the breeder sold and got the snake abit more established,
how long did you have it for?


----------



## torry666 (Jan 7, 2010)

:shock::cry: Thats not the update I was expecting. So sorry to hear that. R.I.P Envy.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 7, 2010)

hey all yeah Envy died cause i didnt offer a good enough thermal graident and the whole enclosure was heated at 31-32 deg, and no Envy never wanted any food i offered over the month i had him/her


----------



## scorps (Jan 7, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> hey all yeah Envy died cause i didnt offer a good enough thermal graident and the whole enclosure was heated at 31-32 deg, and no Envy never wanted any food i offered over the month i had him/her



Are you out of pocket or is the breeder going to give you another snake, Gtp's need a thermal gradiant but I still dont think that would kill it. Perhaps get an autopsy


----------



## lovey (Jan 7, 2010)

I was thinking the same as scorps. Did you get the necropsy?

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 7, 2010)

looked pretty small and emaciated in those pics. I doubt heat was the cause. I reckon it was fighting against a parasitic load, and the heat pushed it over the edge. The fact it didn't eat for you once kinda goes towards that hypothesis too

but, this is all just opinion.

Sorry for your loss mate.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 7, 2010)

Such young snake wouldn't have any parasites.
The metabolism of an ectothermic animal operates at faster rate in hot conditions, slower if it's kept in cold. If there is no food intake (energy), for along time the digestive system shuts down and the snake to doomed to die. Many keepers oppose to force-feeding but if your snake is kept in high temp environment and refuses to eat, force-feeding may be the only option.
He/she did look very small - did the breeder tell you what his/her body weight was (at hatching)?


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 7, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Such young snake wouldn't have any parasites.
> The metabolism of an ectothermic animal is faster in hot conditions than if it's kept in cold. If there is no food intake (energy), for along time the digestive system shuts down and the snake to doomed to die. Many keepers oppose to force-feeding but if your snake is kept in high temp environment and refuses to eat, force-feeding may be the only option.
> He/she did look very small - did the breeder tell you what his/her body weight was (at hatching)?



hate to break it to you, but i've seen a snake that small with parasites before. Don't know where you got that info from


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 7, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> hate to break it to you, but i've seen a snake that small with parasites before. Don't know where you got that info from




I got it from 40 years of experience and qualification in parasitology.
What parasites did you see, how did you see them and how old (not what size) was the snake you're referring to?


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 7, 2010)

i don't know about snakes but i know young lizards can be very susceptible to parasites.


----------



## unique (Jan 7, 2010)

trickedoutz31- Talk to the breeder asap ,tell them your story and there might be a small chance they will replace it.

cheers


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 7, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Such young snake wouldn't have any parasites.
> The metabolism of an ectothermic animal operates at faster rate in hot conditions, slower if it's kept in cold. If there is no food intake (energy), for along time the digestive system shuts down and the snake to doomed to die. Many keepers oppose to force-feeding but if your snake is kept in high temp environment and refuses to eat, force-feeding may be the only option.
> He/she did look very small - did the breeder tell you what his/her body weight was (at hatching)?


 

envy was layed on the 30th of aug and hatched 52 days after that making her DOB 20th of october so envy is 2 months old she weighed 10.4grams at birth and has had 1 shed and 5 feeds and was incubated in a incubator with a 50/50 mix of substrate and water at 31.5deg C


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 7, 2010)

scorps said:


> Are you out of pocket or is the breeder going to give you another snake, Gtp's need a thermal gradiant but I still dont think that would kill it. Perhaps get an autopsy


 


unique said:


> trickedoutz31- Talk to the breeder asap ,tell them your story and there might be a small chance they will replace it.
> 
> cheers


 
ive already spoken to the breeder and was informed that the reason was the heat and kidney fail as envy has a blak lump inder his/her stomach.

im not expecting any replacement eventhough it would be awesome but im just using this as a lesson for the future and going to be more carefull with temps. the only thing im kicking myself about is the fact that i actully sold my car to buy envy lol :|

i cant afford to get an autopsy as xmas sent me broke however i have frozen envy's body in hope that when i have the cash the vet can still run the tests (not saying that the breeder is lieing to me i trust the breeders judgment) although a autopsy would clear things up a bit i supose


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jan 7, 2010)

if you had to sell your car i would be asking for a replacement or atleasy some money back. thats what i would do

Harry


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 7, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> ive already spoken to the breeder and was informed that the reason was the heat and kidney fail as envy has a blak lump inder his/her stomach.
> 
> im not expecting any replacement eventhough it would be awesome but im just using this as a lesson for the future and going to be more carefull with temps. the only thing im kicking myself about is the fact that i actully sold my car to buy envy lol :|
> 
> i cant afford to get an autopsy as xmas sent me broke however i have frozen envy's body in hope that when i have the cash the vet can still run the tests (not saying that the breeder is lieing to me i trust the breeders judgment) although a autopsy would clear things up a bit i supose



Mate, don't waste your money on autopsy, after all, it won't bring your snake back and the chances are the results won't be conclusive.
I am not questioning the breeders diagnosis but the "black lump" was most probably signs of salmonella - normal occurrence few hours (even faster in hot conditions) after death. The kidney is not under the stomach.
Put it down to experience and get over it, s... happens.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 7, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Mate, don't waste your money on autopsy, after all, it won't bring your snake back and the chances are the results won't be conclusive.
> I am not questioning the breeders diagnosis but the "black lump" was most probably signs of salmonella - normal occurrence few hours (even faster in hot conditions) after death. The kidney is not under the stomach.
> Put it down to experience and get over it, s... happens.


 

yeah thats exactly what i plan on doing, learing from this for the future.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 7, 2010)

35C is way too hot for a GTP, especially a baby. They need a steady temp of about 28-29C as small juvies, and because they need to be kept in small tubs for the first few months, a gradient is hard to arrange, hence the conservative but steady temp. A young GTP would dehydrate very quickly at 35C, and a high temp like that would significantly affect the interest in food.

Baby GTPs DO drink from water bowls, just as adults do, as well as drinking droplets from their skin. A captive bred hatchy fed thawed or even fresh killed pink mice has nil chance of worms, but may pick up protozoan parasites if the rodents aren't from clean stock, or if it is kept in unclean conditions. The black or dark patch on the belly is bile staining from the gall bladder, and this can appear within a couple of hours of death especially if the enclosure is too hot.

The animal looks very small and was probably not well enough established to go to a novice. I don't sell mine unless I'm assured that the buyer knows what they're doing, and I'm sure that the animals are established enough to feed readily for their new owners. This usually means a minimum of 12-15 feeds during the time I have them.

Jamie.


----------



## 1stsnakewanted (Jan 7, 2010)

nawww, that is so adorable!!!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 7, 2010)

1stsnakewanted said:


> nawww, that is so adorable!!!




What is so adorable? The dead GTP?


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 7, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> well got some bad news Envy passed away monday afternoon


 

You poor bugger... That sucks big time.


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 7, 2010)

Simple answer here,understand the husbandry of an animal you're about to purchase with the money from selling your own car.No offence but surely you understood thermal gradient and required temps as you do with your other pythons you've had before getting such an expensive animal wanting it enough to sacrifice your own source of transport?Very sorry at the loss of your little green,it was very very small


----------



## Lewy (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG that's terrible the pore little snakey so sorry to hear that mate


----------



## bradman (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNS said:


> Simple answer here,understand the husbandry of an animal you're about to purchase with the money from selling your own car.No offence but surely you understood thermal gradient and required temps as you do with your other pythons you've had before getting such an expensive animal wanting it enough to sacrifice your own source of transport?Very sorry at the loss of your little green,it was very very small



I agree, although i feel very sorry for your loss dude. 
Its a shame you got such a young one maybe with a few more feeds it would of been ideal!
I was very jealous of your purchase......but would hate to have to explain that to the misses!


----------



## itbites (Jan 7, 2010)

It's alright to say the breeder should never have sold it at such a young age..

But on the other hand the buyer should have perhaps purchased a better established juvi.

Especially considering they were ovbiously a novice with GTP's.

I've heard so many times, off so many people just how difficult they can be to keep

& how they are not a beginners snake. 

Having said that, it's very unfortunate that you have lost your lil GTP


----------



## zulu (Jan 7, 2010)

*re my*



Pythoninfinite said:


> 35C is way too hot for a GTP, especially a baby. They need a steady temp of about 28-29C as small juvies, and because they need to be kept in small tubs for the first few months, a gradient is hard to arrange, hence the conservative but steady temp. A young GTP would dehydrate very quickly at 35C, and a high temp like that would significantly affect the interest in food.
> 
> Baby GTPs DO drink from water bowls, just as adults do, as well as drinking droplets from their skin. A captive bred hatchy fed thawed or even fresh killed pink mice has nil chance of worms, but may pick up protozoan parasites if the rodents aren't from clean stock, or if it is kept in unclean conditions. The black or dark patch on the belly is bile staining from the gall bladder, and this can appear within a couple of hours of death especially if the enclosure is too hot.
> 
> ...



Some good imformation,thats whats needed here,sorry to hear the snake died.


----------



## Owzi (Jan 7, 2010)

I am sorry to hear you lost your hatchie.
May this be a lesson to you and an example to others, do your research before buying an animal, I owned Maxwells book for a couple of years before taking on my first green.

trickedoutz31, perhaps in the future you shouldn't bag out people asking questions on here, if you had asked more questions maybe this could have been avoided?

taken from a different thread...... 

BRICK RED GREEN TREE PYTHONS

Dec-09, 09:59 AM 
Bricked 
Regular Member Join Date: Dec-09
Location: melbourne
Gender: 
Posts: 4 

I am interested in getting a green tree python, but i really want a brick red one. About what age the it lose its coloring? if i mated to GTPs that were red at childhood, would that increase the likerlyhood of the children of them being red in coloration? 

#2 30-Dec-09, 10:01 AM 
trickedoutz31 
Regular Member Join Date: Mar-08
Location: qld
Age/Gender: 28 
Posts: 208 

Bahahahahahahahahhahahaahahahahhahahahaaha


----------



## Jarden (Jan 8, 2010)

Very obeservant there owzi lol

Sorry to hear bout ur loss dude


----------



## FAY (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

This certainly is a lesson to all to read up on what you are purchasing and their requirements before you get an animal. I don't know anyting about the breeder, but I will only purchase from a breeder that has a top reputation.IMO I agree with Jamie...hatchy's should be powering on before they are sold.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry to hear you lost envy, shes was such a beautiful gtp. 

a basic autopsy is only about $70, it gets expensive when they go further....but it sounds like u already know the cause.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 8, 2010)

trickedoutz31, perhaps in the future you shouldn't bag out people asking questions on here, if you had asked more questions maybe this could have been avoided?

There is nothing wrong with asking questions here but no forum beats books and other literature. The difference is, every book / article is edited (usually by experts) before it goes to print (unless self-published), whilst here you may get an "answer" from a 13 year old expert on everything. No offence guys but you see it on forums every day. Books and mags are not that expensive and there are some really good ones, e.g. from Mike Swan's Herp Books. Read first, ask questions later - that way you cover most of what you need to know.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 8, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> trickedoutz31, perhaps in the future you shouldn't bag out people asking questions on here, if you had asked more questions maybe this could have been avoided?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with asking questions here but no forum beats books and other literature. The difference is, every book / article is edited (usually by experts) before it goes to print (unless self-published), whilst here you may get an "answer" from a 13 year old expert on everything. No offence guys but you see it on forums every day. Books and mags are not that expensive and there are some really good ones, e.g. from Mike Swan's Herp Books. Read first, ask questions later - that way you cover most of what you need to know.



100% agree


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 8, 2010)

Spot on Waterrat!. The net can be a great source of information, but it's openness allows anyone to publish anything, regardless of its integrity. Books and printed information are still the best sources of information, but even then you need some experience to distinguish good info from bad.

Sounds like a case of an animal which was clearly not ready to be sold, being sold to a keeper who was not ready for the species. A basic understanding of the needs of the species is all that's needed to keep a healthy GTP baby in good form. Provide appropriate care and they are not difficult to keep healthy. The seller was remiss in allowing the snake to go when it was so small (it was clearly very small at hatch), and not providing even basic info on care (unless the buyer thought he knew better) and the buyer was negligent in not researching GTPs before acquiring one.

One shed and 5 feeds is simply not an established baby - they all shed at about 8-10 days old, and I doubt that snake had 5 voluntary feeds before it was shipped out, judging from the size of the animal.

Jamie.


----------



## mungus (Jan 8, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> ok foundout that envy was layed on the 30th of aug and hatched 52 days after that making her DOB 20th of october so envy is 2 months old she weighed 10.4grams at birth and has had 1 shed and 5 feeds and was incubated in a incubator with a 50/50 mix of substrate and water at 31.5deg C



So sorry for your loss mate.
Next time try and hand pick your hatchie if possible, and use a breeder really in the know about gtp.
In my opinion, that way to young and small to let go, and I doubt weather it was even etablished as a feeder.
Few more sheds and feeds would of been a must imo.
There's a few experienced breeders around this forum which would be worth a try next time.
GTP are not the easiest pythons to look after..................
Chin up..........we all learn from our mistakes.
I'd give the breeder a buzz and let him / her know about letting such unproven hatchies go again, especially to an inexperienced keeper.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't own any snakes so don't understand, why can't you handle them? Are they really fragile and bruise easily or something?
I wish he had survived. Poor little thing. Pitty that life is so fragile with these creatures.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread and the sad ending prompted me to compile a list of references to recent literature on GTPs. I will post it in a new thread: GTP- essential info


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 8, 2010)

was it so cheap because it was so young/not feeding well or something?
or is that the average price of GTPs these days,....?

oh, and are they on the basic license?
i thought they were class 2,....


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats a tough, expensive and very sad lesson learnt there ...BUT I take my hat off to you tricks, cause at least you had the BALLS to admit it was your stuff up ,unlike a few that would rather BLAME anyone or anything else, rather then facing their own image in the mirror and actually pointing the finger at themselves 

All the best in the future if you try and give it a go again and yes I did envy you


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Thats a tough, expensive and very sad lesson learnt there ...BUT I take my hat off to you tricks, cause at least you had the BALLS to admit it was your stuff up ,unlike a few that would rather BLAME anyone or anything else, rather then facing their own image in the mirror and actually pointing the finger at themselves
> 
> All the best in the future if you try and give it a go again and yes I did envy you




He is wearing a rubber mask (awatar) so he can't see his image in the mirror. lol
Head up tricks.


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jan 8, 2010)

Fact is that it is not an easy job to get baby GTP's feeding. It requires a lot of patience and good technique and is why Greg Maxwell says in his book that breeding GTP's is relatively easy, but establishing the babies is what seperates the men from the boys!
I currently have a clutch that I am getting started and most have now had 6 feeds but I couldnt sell them now as they simply are not ready as I still have to spend a couple of minutes getting each one to strike wrap and eat. Once they are properly established, then there is no looking back!!
As Jamie and Michael have said, if you do your research and only buy well established babies, you will soon wonder what all the fuss is about.

Sorry to hear about your loss trickedoutz.


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 8, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I got it from 40 years of experience and qualification in parasitology.
> What parasites did you see, how did you see them and how old (not what size) was the snake you're referring to?



ok, if you have 40 years experience in the field, please explain why what I've seen isn't possible?


----------



## Lewy (Jan 8, 2010)

You still didn't answer his question 

_What parasites did you see, how did you see them and how old (not what size) was the snake you're referring to?_


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 8, 2010)

A/ I didn't say "in the field"
B/ I didn't say it's not possible
C/ You didn't tell us what you saw - hence my question
D/ Wild snakes and captive bred ones aren't the same. The latter can't have parasites at that age, particularly if they haven't been feeding. Parasites are acquired from food, other reptiles or unhygienic conditions. That particular snake wasn't exposed to any of the above.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

Just read the other pages of this thread...
eeek... comment comming


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Thats a tough, expensive and very sad lesson learnt there ...BUT I take my hat off to you tricks, cause at least you had the BALLS to admit it was your stuff up ,unlike a few that would rather BLAME anyone or anything else, rather then facing their own image in the mirror and actually pointing the finger at themselves
> 
> All the best in the future if you try and give it a go again and yes I did envy you



I second everything you said RBB....for what that's worth


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

actually no - I don't have any comment - because it isn't going to be good. /end


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry for your loss

Makes me wonder why Reptiles Australia Magazine are giving away twin GTP's to the person with the 'best request' for them when they are a rather fragile species.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 8, 2010)

this originally was a thread about someone recieving a new reptile, which then turned into one he lost, it has now come into an arguement about husbandry, with rebutles going back and forth from other members about how much knowledge theyn have. I dont see how that is necessary. if so, start a new thread and get over it.

ta : )


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

lemonz said:


> this originally was a thread about someone recieving a new reptile, which then turned into one he lost, it has now come into an arguement about husbandry, with rebutles going back and forth from other members about how much knowledge theyn have. I dont see how that is necessary. if so, start a new thread and get over it.
> 
> ta : )




well I wouldnt say its gone off topic - the thread starter posted the bad news, in the thread - I understand what your saying about the husbandry issue, but I think truth be known, that all the signs of this going tits up were there in the first few posts - and I arn't neccisarily placing all the blame on the thread starter either! 

Some of the comments he made in regards to the lack of documentation and follow up support in reasonable time rang alarm bells for me before I even read the outcome of this.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 8, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> sorry for your loss
> 
> Makes me wonder why Reptiles Australia Magazine are giving away twin GTP's to the person with the 'best request' for them when they are a rather fragile species.



This is a sheer nonsense - if you don't know the facts - don't comment. The magazine didn't even put up the conditions of the comp, the criteria or what is expected from the applicants yet. Your remark is unwarranted, misleading and offensive to me.
I am the part-owner of the twins.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 8, 2010)

I wonder if this will stop alot of people buying greens?

Again its sad your frist green ended up dieing , but its a pity people seem to be fighting over why it died.


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry, I misunderstood the bit where it says 'that gives you plenty of time to think about why you'd make perfect parents'. 
Obviously hit a soft spot.

Edit; Maybe they should have reworded it like 'that gives you plenty of time to research the species"


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 8, 2010)

There are a lot of unwarranted posts being thrown around in here...some with no knowledge at all behind them. Trickedoutz31 has excepted his fault and it should be left at that, I respect him for not laying the blame on anybody and I am sorry for his loss. However there is no need to be attacking peoples husbandry and especially bringing 'the twins' into this, Im sure the criteria for recieving them will be very strict but at this point it is nobodies business except for the owners.

People can only learn from this thread and be sure to put in as much research as possible before taking responsibility of a new snake..be it a GTP or even a Children's python.


----------



## junglejudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Go Jerry Go Jerry Go!


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 9, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> A/ I didn't say "in the field"
> B/ I didn't say it's not possible
> C/ You didn't tell us what you saw - hence my question
> D/ Wild snakes and captive bred ones aren't the same. The latter can't have parasites at that age, particularly if they haven't been feeding. Parasites are acquired from food, other reptiles or unhygienic conditions. That particular snake wasn't exposed to any of the above.



I was under the assumption that the snake had not fed whilst with the OP, but had fed with the breeder. I know perfectly well that the only way to get a parasite in the gut is to ingest it through a food item.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 9, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> sorry for your loss
> 
> Makes me wonder why Reptiles Australia Magazine are giving away twin GTP's to the person with the 'best request' for them when they are a rather fragile species.


I will say something,i wouldnt mind owning them,especially from where there coming from...Why would you even say such a remark...Your spot on Matt,he has taken the blame and not blamed it on the breeder,anyone that is new to the hobby can and does make mistakes,unfortunately this is a very expensive mistake....MARK


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 9, 2010)

The "best request" will obviously demonstrate a knowledge and understanding of GTP husbandry, or it wouldn't be the best request, would it?

I'll certainly be putting my best foot forward instead of in my mouth (although sometimes the latter happens without me knowing it  ).


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok the only advise i can gice from learning from my mistakes with this gtp is , eventho you own greg maxwells book dont leave it as your only sorce of infomation on how to keep this breed as this is what i did and failed! take alot more time into researching this breed before buying it even if you have the cash in your hot little hand... i wish i had saved my money and read the book and then followed up on info from the book later on in some depth online or by asking keepers and breeders about the subjects i wasnt quite sure about, greg maxwells book is a good book dont get me wrong however alot of his info is from indonisiea and surounding areas and alot of it back dates to around the 70's and 80' even tho it is the updated one "the more complete chondro" i feel there is alot more updated info on how to keep these little guys out there that is a bit more benificial to the "australian" keepers 

so to shorten this up a bit... read the book then reaserch the gtp more then when you think you are ready dont get one research again for another 6 months and then get one .. IMO

im going to get another one at the end of 2010 when i feel i have everything setup correctly.

as you may have seen in my other threads i was having a bit of trouble getting the thermal gradeient in a few diferent sized click clacks and trialed a few diferent heat sources and failed. until i got down to the right sized click clack but then forgot to offer a broad enough graident ending in one cooked little gtp.

research and reaserch some more!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 9, 2010)

Also, get a bigger hatchling next time. They are so much easier to pull through onto fuzzies, once you there, it's easy sailing.

Good luck
M


----------

